# Rambo, Ogletree Suspended for at least one game or more!



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2012)

Good Lord here we go and we aint even got through the summer...... http://georgia.scout.com/2/1172305.html


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

That Mizzou game is looking tougher and tougher as the suspensions pile up over in Athens.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


>



Like a fly to a big, warm pile of steaming crap...


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2012)

:


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That Mizzou game is looking tougher and tougher as the suspensions pile up over in Athens.



not looking good,that's for sure


----------



## Horns (Mar 29, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


>



Classic Joe. Comes from the deeps to poke fun at UGA. You sure were quiet after the most recent loss to UGA.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys take this Fulmer cup seriously, don't you??


----------



## Buck (Mar 29, 2012)

Pathetic.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 29, 2012)

*Disappointing to say the least*

Amazing the number of student athletes that get suspended over there in recent years.   I am curious, would these same kids be suspended at other programs given the offense?  I know all the other big time programs are recruiting the same kids so I don't believe UGA is recruiting kids with character issues.  What is it that once they get to Athens, they continually stay in trouble?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 29, 2012)

One game?  What'd they do, kill a hooker?


----------



## DSGB (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## DSGB (Mar 29, 2012)

David Mills said:


> You guys take this Fulmer cup seriously, don't you??



No criminal charges = no Fulmer Cup points


----------



## riprap (Mar 29, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Amazing the number of student athletes that get suspended over there in recent years.   I am curious, would these same kids be suspended at other programs given the offense?  I know all the other big time programs are recruiting the same kids so I don't believe UGA is recruiting kids with character issues.  What is it that once they get to Athens, they continually stay in trouble?



Everyone else is running a clean program.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 29, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Amazing the number of student athletes that get suspended over there in recent years.   I am curious, would these same kids be suspended at other programs given the offense?  I know all the other big time programs are recruiting the same kids so I don't believe UGA is recruiting kids with character issues.  What is it that once they get to Athens, they continually stay in trouble?



I can tell you one thing, there is no way that this is the University of Georgia's fault.  They run a flawless football program over there in Athens.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That Mizzou game is looking tougher and tougher as the suspensions pile up over in Athens.



Maybe they can make the suspensions for games 1 and 3?  I mean this is probably one of those "10%" of games type deal and nothing says they have to be consecutive! 

You guys' secondary is really starting to look decimated.  No corners and no safety.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 29, 2012)

DSGB said:


> No criminal charges = no Fulmer Cup points



Well, gotta give them a point or 2 for the effort.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Not a good start, that's for sure.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Amazing the number of student athletes that get suspended over there in recent years.   I am curious, would these same kids be suspended at other programs given the offense?  I know all the other big time programs are recruiting the same kids so I don't believe UGA is recruiting kids with character issues.  What is it that once they get to Athens, they continually stay in trouble?



was thinking the same.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 29, 2012)

Let me ask something without you UGA fans thinking I'm being smart, this is a sincere question/comment.

It was just 2 or 3 years ago that UGA was named either the top party school or one of the top party schools in the nation.  Reckon there is any correlation?


----------



## Buck (Mar 29, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Let me ask something without you UGA fans thinking I'm being smart, this is a sincere question/comment.
> 
> It was just 2 or 3 years ago that UGA was named either the top party school or one of the top party schools in the nation.  Reckon there is any correlation?



Nope.  Tells me exactly what other scools (recruiting the same kids) are sweeping under the rug therefore getting away with it.  

Just saying...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 29, 2012)

Buck said:


> Nope.  Tells me exactly what other scools (recruiting the same kids) are sweeping under the rug therefore getting away with it.
> 
> Just saying...



That's as good excuse and any other,,,,,,, just sayin


----------



## Crimson (Mar 29, 2012)

Same old same old under Richt.  Never going to change.   Insanity, doing the same thing over and over and expecting a new result.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 29, 2012)

Gettin' loose early this year in Athens. I heard Rambo's former high school coach told a reporter he ate a pot brownie by accident at spring break and turned himself in. Don't know if it's true or not - it was on Barnhart and Durham. Defense will be thin early and I think MO can sling it a little.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2012)

Buck said:


> Nope.  Tells me exactly what other scools (recruiting the same kids) are sweeping under the rug therefore getting away with it.
> 
> Just saying...




you ain't saying a whole lot...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 29, 2012)

Buck said:


> Nope.  Tells me exactly what other scools (recruiting the same kids) are sweeping under the rug therefore getting away with it.
> 
> Just saying...


----------



## golffreak (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll say the same thing I always say. Every school has them, some just get caught more than others.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2012)

nickel back said:


> :



Sorry that you are distressed my bulldog brother. Never forget we always got a spot  you if decide to roll with the tide.


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 29, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> Gettin' loose early this year in Athens. I heard Rambo's former high school coach told a reporter* he ate a pot brownie by accident at spring break and turned himself in*. Don't know if it's true or not - it was on Barnhart and Durham. Defense will be thin early and I think MO can sling it a little.



If you knew how many times I heard that exact same excuse as a company commander, then you would know it is pure bull hockey.  Every leave period or long weekend, some idiot would go home and hang out with his old high school buddies and smoke some pot.  The very first thing we did after the return formation was line everyone up and have a urinalysis.  Everybody knew it was going to happen and they still did it.

Same thing with these athletes.  They know beyond a shadow of a doubt they are going to get tested but do it any way.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I'll say the same thing I always say. Every school has them, some just get caught more than others.



I can agree with this...



Matthew6 said:


> Sorry that you are distressed my bulldog brother. Never forget we always got a spot  you if decide to roll with the tide.




thanks my BAMA brother,buts I got to stay with my DAWGS,heck the way its going they may need me to play


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 29, 2012)

No comment......

We all know that they are just college kids and we can only hope that they will mature SOMEDAY.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rambo's HS coach:

“It’s stupid timing on the part of the University of Georgia if you ask me,” Ingram said. “I don’t know who’s policy it was to set that up after spring break but that’s crazy.”

Um... maybe they actually wanted to catch people Mr. Smarty Pants...


----------



## Horns (Mar 29, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Rambo's HS coach:
> 
> “It’s stupid timing on the part of the University of Georgia if you ask me,” Ingram said. “I don’t know who’s policy it was to set that up after spring break but that’s crazy.”
> 
> Um... maybe they actually wanted to catch people Mr. Smarty Pants...



Can't agree more Doc. This HS coach is not the brightest bulb in the room.


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 29, 2012)

Rambo`s defense per 6 pm news, he woke up and some one had left a plate full of brownies, he ate them all and turned out they were laced with marijauna.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 29, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Rambo's HS coach:
> 
> “It’s stupid timing on the part of the University of Georgia if you ask me,” Ingram said. “I don’t know who’s policy it was to set that up after spring break but that’s crazy.”
> 
> Um... maybe they actually wanted to catch people Mr. Smarty Pants...



Should be interesting to see how long it takes him to say that's not what he meant. 

Every team has kids that get in trouble . UGA seems to have more maybe it's the players they recruit or coaches.  Did UGA have these same problems when Richt first took over and had someone else recruits.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2012)

I think we get a bad rap because we address our issues and do not sweep them under the rug. Not saying this happens everywhere but imho this is the case at alot of other programs. I just wish we could get though a spring without these surprises. I dont think we will ever get hit with lack of institutional control.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I think we get a bad rap because we address our issues and do not sweep them under the rug. Not saying this happens everywhere but imho this is the case at alot of other programs. I just wish we could get though a spring without these surprises. I dont think we will ever get hit with lack of institutional control.



They actually were talking about this on 680 this evening.  Richt's stricter policy of immediate discipline for this means the press finds out about it immediately.  Other schools don't discipline on the first offense (some not until the 3rd or 4th) so it does not get in the public eye.  NCAA should step in and make this consistent so everyone plays from the same rules.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 29, 2012)

more player names could follow, according to rumors its Williams, the safety.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 29, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> They actually were talking about this on 680 this evening.  Richt's stricter policy of immediate discipline for this means the press finds out about it immediately.  Other schools don't discipline on the first offense (some not until the 3rd or 4th) so it does not get in the public eye.  NCAA should step in and make this consistent so everyone plays from the same rules.



I must have heard the same conversation - uga and KY have the strictest policies -and UF and Ole Miss the lacks-est. Maybe uga should either ease up, or really crack down - cause what their doing now ain't working. I would think most uga fans would agree....


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 29, 2012)

just so everyone knows UGA and Vandy along with KY have tougher standards on this behavoir on this issue than all other SEC schools..UF and Ole Miss basically laugh until the 3rd or 4th positive test. I like what I heard today..either dismiss the offender on the first offense across the board or relax the thing to the level of some of our competitors.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> just so everyone knows UGA and Vandy along with KY have tougher standards on this behavoir on this issue than all other SEC schools..UF and Ole Miss basically laugh until the 3rd or 4th positive test. I like what I heard today..either dismiss the offender on the first offense across the board or relax the thing to the level of some of our competitors.



Our best player is no longer on our team because he failed a drug test..


----------



## nickel back (Mar 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I think we get a bad rap because we address our issues and do not sweep them under the rug. Not saying this happens everywhere but imho this is the case at alot of other programs. I just wish we could get though a spring without these surprises. I dont think we will ever get hit with lack of institutional control.



x2




irishleprechaun said:


> They actually were talking about this on 680 this evening.  Richt's stricter policy of immediate discipline for this means the press finds out about it immediately.  Other schools don't discipline on the first offense (some not until the 3rd or 4th) so it does not get in the public eye.  NCAA should step in and make this consistent so everyone plays from the same rules.



yep!!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2012)

They should be treated just like any ordinary citizen would be treated if they got caught with marijuana.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 30, 2012)

No one "caught them w/ marijuana."

People get suspended/fired from work all the time for failed drug tests w/ no legal reperucussions.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2012)

since you seem to be so sensitive about this matter, Dawg, then I think they should be "fired from their job" not given a day off work.

Let me just make a "stab in the dark" here, you have no problem with the college kids that are considered adults breaking laws and rulesand getting slapped on the wrist?


----------



## riprap (Mar 30, 2012)

Just shows you what kind of teamates they are...they have let the team down more than themselves.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2012)

Yea but that doesn't mean they're bad people.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 30, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> since you seem to be so sensitive about this matter, Dawg, then I think they should be "fired from their job" not given a day off work.
> 
> Let me just make a "stab in the dark" here, you have no problem with the college kids that are considered adults breaking laws and rulesand getting slapped on the wrist?



I'm not sensitive to it at all, Emu, just stating the facts.

Missing 1/3 of the season when you're a pro prospect is not a slap on the wrist.  I'm sure this will end up costing Rambo more money than you would make in 5 years.  

Furthermore, I'm still young enough and not far removed from spring breaks while @ UGA to know that most of the stupid stuff I did back then would not be condoned by any type of adult.  Honestly, I've never touched any type of 'illegal' substance in my life other than the alcohol I drank before I turned that magic age of 21.  Just be glad that they don't administer tests to look for underage drinking or you would be really, really disappointed w/ all these adults, Emu.


----------



## DSGB (Mar 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Our best player is no longer on our team because he failed a drug test..



Do you know for certain that it was his FIRST failed test? Could he have been dismissed because it was his second or even third? Since AU has no punishment for a first failed test, there is no way to know if a player has failed a test unless the school offers up that information freely.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 30, 2012)

emu, the only way to get people to hate on pot heads is if you tell them Tiger Woods smokes.


----------



## DSGB (Mar 30, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Should be interesting to see how long it takes him to say that's not what he meant.
> 
> Every team has kids that get in trouble . UGA seems to have more maybe it's the players they recruit or coaches.  Did UGA have these same problems when Richt first took over and had someone else recruits.



"There have been at least 31 off-the-field arrests involving 25 of Meyer's players dating to the summer of 2005.."

Just sayin'


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 30, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> emu, the only way to get people to hate on pot heads is if you tell them Tiger Woods smokes.



Was this directed @ me, Doc?

If so, I'm honestly as indifferent to Tiger as I am to kids who want to smoke up while in college.  

But to lash out at the kid who tokes up in school and then root for the guy that destroyed families, it's all just a little backwards in my book.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 30, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Was this directed @ me, Doc?
> 
> If so, I'm honestly as indifferent to Tiger as I am to kids who want to smoke up while in college.
> 
> But to lash out at the kid who tokes up in school and then root for the guy that destroyed families, it's all just a little backwards in my book.



Not directed at anyone in particular.

I, likewise, don't care a ton about kids doing whatever they're doing in college, except for the fact that is shows selfishness and hurts the team.  Its not as much the act that I don't like, but the attitude and the decision-making process that allows them to forsake their teams because they want to get high.  That doesn't mean I won't still root for them once they are back on the field.

Fortunately, at Georgia Tech, we don't have anywhere near the volume of these types of issues as some _others_ have.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 30, 2012)

Hahaha...well played.

However, I do have a problem w/ thugs riding around brandishing guns, ala Glen Rice Jr., so don't get too high up on that horse.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 30, 2012)

they have just figured out how to NOT get caught at Tech.  show me a bunch of 18-20 year olds and I'll show you kids that do some stuff that can be down right stoopid.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> they have just figured out how to NOT get caught at Tech.  show me a bunch of 18-20 year olds and I'll show you kids that do some stuff that can be down right stoopid.



Exactly!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Hahaha...well played.
> 
> However, I do have a problem w/ thugs riding around brandishing guns, ala Glen Rice Jr., so don't get too high up on that horse.



Glenn Rice didn't brandish a gun per the police report and Glenn Rice didn't get suspended for a game or two, he got kicked off.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 30, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Glenn Rice didn't brandish a gun per the police report and Glenn Rice didn't get suspended for a game or two, he got kicked off.



Sorry..I should have said, thugs riding around with people brandishing guns.......

It wasn't his first offense either.  Also, he was charged w/ some type of crime, etc. etc. etc....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 30, 2012)

Didn't I read something the other day about a tech coach drugging and raping a woman?

Of course, it didn't say anything about him doing anything as serious as failing a pee test.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Sorry..I should have said, thugs riding around with people brandishing guns.......
> 
> It wasn't his first offense either.  Also, he was charged w/ some type of crime, etc. etc. etc....



First game of the season for UGA.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Didn't I read something the other day about a tech coach drugging and raping a woman?
> 
> Of course, it didn't say anything about him doing anything as serious as failing a pee test.



If you want to talk about it start a thread.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 30, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you want to talk about it start a thread.



No thanks. I think I've already "talked about it" right here & pretty well made the point I intended to make.

In case the point eluded you:

Techies throw rocks because UGA has a player or two who failed a pee test while you have a coach who is a drug pushing rapist.

Reminds me of this guy:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> No thanks. I think I've already "talked about it" right here & pretty well made the point I intended to make.
> 
> In case the point eluded you:
> 
> ...



Oh...I know how to play this game!   My turn, "UGA Professor commits suicide after killing 3 others."  Your turn!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 30, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Oh...I know how to play this game!   My turn, "UGA Professor commits suicide after killing 3 others."  Your turn!



At least UGA is quick to 'self-impose' the penalty.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread has gotten way off track. Stick to the topic boys or this one goes away. I wont clean it up again!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This thread has gotten way off track. Stick to the topic boys or this one goes away. I wont clean it up again!!!!!!





Who is going to play in the secondary?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2012)

Yea I too remember my college days.   didn't smoke it up either. Guess I was just a lil more mature at 19 than these guys.

I still root for UGA, and I like Rambo, but I will not excuse the fact that UGA has a problem and play the ol " we ain't the only ones doin it game".. Why be like evryone else, set the bar a lil higher  and make a point. But then some would say, that was just too harsh. 

Oh well for the record Dawg, Tiger never broke any laws like smoking weed. there's a difference there man.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Do you know for certain that it was his FIRST failed test? Could he have been dismissed because it was his second or even third? Since AU has no punishment for a first failed test, there is no way to know if a player has failed a test unless the school offers up that information freely.



Mike had no history of a failed drug test while at Auburn.   He was told that he had been removed from the team instead of being suspended because he was a leader on our team and he needed to set an example.   He did not like that and threatened to transfer which Coach Chizik was happy to sign his transfer.


----------



## centerc (Mar 30, 2012)

It is kind of dumb to test after spring break "be careful of what you look for you just might find it"


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Who is going to play in the secondary?



I have no clue....


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2012)

They should just be suspended a game and a StRicht talking too. That should work.   Seems to really be effective these days.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2012)

We'll be fine.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> since you seem to be so sensitive about this matter, Dawg, then I think they should be "fired from their job" not given a day off work.
> 
> Let me just make a "stab in the dark" here, you have no problem with the college kids that are considered adults breaking laws and rulesand getting slapped on the wrist?



You should be the coach.  They would be too scared of you to get into trouble.  You're not a wimp like Grantham.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You should be the coach.  They would be too scared of you to get into trouble.  You're not a wimp like Grantham.



If I was coach we would probably suck royally.   Ever seen the movie Coach Carter?  Now that was a great coach or how bout Remember the Titans. coach Boone didn't put up with much junk in High School, I bet you it carried over in to college.  

Yea you wouldn't like UGA if I coached.  We'd have alot of academically sound players, and I'd recriut guys from high school with a great disciplined background in high school. It wouldn't be "win at all cost" like some.  Just sayin.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> If I was coach we would probably suck royally.   Ever seen the movie Coach Carter?  Now that was a great coach or how bout Remember the Titans. coach Boone didn't put up with much junk in High School, I bet you it carried over in to college.
> 
> Yea you wouldn't like UGA if I coached.  We'd have alot of academically sound players, and I'd recriut guys from high school with a great disciplined background in high school. It wouldn't be "win at all cost" like some.  Just sayin.



You should go apply at Vandy


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You should go apply at Vandy



I don't know,...Vandy is under a new regime...and getting a lil feisty about it


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep, or maybe Stanford.

see the pattern here. Good football programs have "thugs" and undisciplined players. Not my opinion just check out all the academically sound colleges. 

why do college athletes have to be academiaclly inferior. Is being smart and playing football wrong.

Does being a better athlete mean being a lil dumber?  If that's the case then I hiope my son never plays football for a major college.  cause chances are, he'll have better success in life with a higher education than his athletic ability.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep, or maybe Stanford.
> 
> see the pattern here. Good football programs have "thugs" and undisciplined players. Not my opinion just check out all the academically sound colleges.
> 
> ...



100% correct sir


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> If I was coach we would probably suck royally.   Ever seen the movie Coach Carter?  Now that was a great coach or how bout Remember the Titans. coach Boone didn't put up with much junk in High School, I bet you it carried over in to college.
> 
> Yea you wouldn't like UGA if I coached.  We'd have alot of academically sound players, and I'd recriut guys from high school with a great disciplined background in high school. It wouldn't be "win at all cost" like some.  Just sayin.



More tough talk from the internet hard case.

I bet you still watch the thugs play though don't you?  Either put your money where your mouth is or zip it.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Oooh such tough talk.  You also watched Richt coach even though you wanted him gone 2 yrs ago didn't you.

I like football, NFL more than college, but I still like football. So yea, I'll continue to watch it, don't mean I gotta agree with the coaches decisions does it.  Let me ask you this SGD, if Richt supported a player that supposedly slapped a girl, would you still watch that same guy play?  I answered your question now please answer mine.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh yea, btw SGD last time I checked, this is still a free country and you can't make me zip my lips.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Oooh such tough talk.  You also watched Richt coach even though you wanted him gone 2 yrs ago didn't you.
> 
> I like football, NFL more than college, but I still like football. So yea, I'll continue to watch it, don't mean I gotta agree with the coaches decisions does it.  Let me ask you this SGD, if Richt supported a player that supposedly slapped a girl, would you still watch that same guy play?  I answered your question now please answer mine.



Yeah.  But I'm not morally pure like you.  Not near as tough either.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Oh yea, btw SGD last time I checked, this is still a free country and you can't make me zip my lips.



LOL.  That's right.  No matter what kind of twaddle roles from your ever flapping lips, I can't make you not do it.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah.  But I'm not morally pure like you.  Not near as tough either.



me neither, never said I was. Just had it tough when I made bad decisions. Guess what, it worked pretty good.

Never smoked pot, did drink a lil in college, got into quite a few bar fights but nothing ever serious.  

ain't no saint for sure, but I have seen how a lenient system works and I've seen hoe STRICT systems work. Fewer problems with stricter systems.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> me neither, never said I was. Just had it tough when I made bad decisions. Guess what, it worked pretty good.
> 
> Never smoked pot, did drink a lil in college, got into quite a few bar fights but nothing ever serious.
> 
> ain't no saint for sure, but I have seen how a lenient system works and I've seen hoe STRICT systems work. Fewer problems with stricter systems.



When did I argue otherwise?  The answer is, never.  Stop fighting windmills Don Quiote.  They aren't gonna bother you.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> When did I argue otherwise?  The answer is, never.  Stop fighting windmills Don Quiote.  They aren't gonna bother you.



So you've never argued that the athletes should get the boot when tested positive for drugs?  

You sure bout that?


----------



## nickel back (Apr 4, 2012)

someone kill this thread


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> me neither, never said I was. Just had it tough when I made bad decisions. Guess what, it worked pretty good.
> 
> Never smoked pot, did drink a lil in college, got into quite a few bar fights but nothing ever serious.
> 
> ain't no saint for sure, but I have seen how a lenient system works and I've seen hoe STRICT systems work. Fewer problems with stricter systems.



Again, missing a third of the season isn't a slap on the wrist.....

It's enough to drop Rambo's draft stock by quite a bit, costing him a lot of money.

I'm not sure what you don't understand about this.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 4, 2012)

for you emusmacker

http://blogs.ajc.com/jeff-schultz-b...-drug-policy/?cxntfid=blogs_jeff_schultz_blog


ATHENS – It’s fair to start with this: There is no excuse for doing something wrong.

There is no excuse for stealing money from a teammate’s dorm room, just because you’re short of cash. No excuse for getting into a physical altercation with a girlfriend, just because there was an argument. No excuse for getting high, just because … well, just because. No excuse for exploring the cannabis culinary arts and eating Alice B. Toklas brownies, just because you were on spring break and you were hungry and, really, honest, pinky-swear, you didn’t even know that there was marijuana in them (uh, right.)

These are some of the reasons why Georgia coach Mark Richt has been suspending or dismissing players at an alarming rate lately – eight since January. This is when nobody seems to remember how many stars were by a recruit’s name on national signing day. Funny how that works.

Richt has a problem. But only part of it has to do with the fact that too many of his players are doing really dumb things. The other has to do with a somewhat unlevel playing field.

Georgia has a fairly strict drug-and-alcohol policy for its student-athletes, relative to most other universities, particularly those in the SEC. UGA suspends players for at least one game (10 percent of schedule) after the first positive test. A second positive test mandates a suspension of at least 30 percent of the schedule (or four games) for a non-controlled substance or 50 percent (six games) for a controlled substance or DUI. A third positive results in dismissal.

An examination of schools in BCS conferences by AOL/Fanhouse in 2010 revealed Georgia and Kentucky were the only two SEC members that suspended players following the first positive drug test. Only six of 68 programs overall do so (Baylor, Cincinnati, Miami and Virginia Tech are the others).
Every time Mark Richt looks up, another player is getting into trouble.

Every time Mark Richt looks up, another player is getting into trouble.

As a comparison, Florida has among the most lenient policies, with no suspension until the second positive test and no dismissal until the fifth positive.

How often and when, if at all, an athlete is tested also is up to each university. The NCAA, in fact, allows every school to set its own policy.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

nickel back said:


> for you emusmacker
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/jeff-schultz-b...-drug-policy/?cxntfid=blogs_jeff_schultz_blog
> 
> ...



As it should


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Again, missing a third of the season isn't a slap on the wrist.....
> 
> It's enough to drop Rambo's draft stock by quite a bit, costing him a lot of money.
> 
> I'm not sure what you don't understand about this.



Again, if you test positive for drugs at your work place, will you be given a couple days off without pay or gone?  

Yes, it will cost him some money. GOOD it should.  It would cost me or you or any other person that tests positive money from our work place. We be gone and without a job. SOOOO   you think it's ok for them to dope up and not be dismissed?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

nickel back said:


> for you emusmacker
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/jeff-schultz-b...-drug-policy/?cxntfid=blogs_jeff_schultz_blog
> 
> ...



I'm glad Richt is finally doing something about it, but tell me truthfully, has that program worked?  just like the article said, every time Richt turns around some one is in trouble, get touigher or do a lil more background check on the dudes you get and then it will help.

I can't understand why so many "fans" are OK with players dopin up and not getting into trouble, and having the same issues every yr. It seems it gets worse each yr, and some "fans" will say, well you know how college atmosphere is. Lame brain excuses if you ask me.  I hate see how those same folks would handle their kids smoking weed in school. 


O wait they would probably just chalk it up as immaturity and needing a lil counseling, hopin the kid will "matuer" as he ages.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So you've never argued that the athletes should get the boot when tested positive for drugs?
> 
> You sure bout that?



That's not what you said, Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

What did I say bill Clinton?


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Again, if you test positive for drugs at your work place, will you be given a couple days off without pay or gone?





I don't have random drug screenings at my work place...I'm sure, however, that if I did, I would be fired.....BUT AGAIN, what does this have to do w/ anything???  You/I know the consequences of drug use to our ability to maintain our job just like UGA players do.  And it's been shown to you time and time again that UGA has one of the strictest policies concerning these consequences in place of any team in the SEC.



emusmacker said:


> Yes, it will cost him some money. GOOD it should.  It would cost me or you or any other person that tests positive money from our work place.




Yes, but it will cost him a lot more than what I make in several years.



emusmacker said:


> SOOOO   you think it's ok for them to dope up and not be dismissed?



No, I don't think that they should be dismissed for a first offense on a failed drug screen.  Also,  I don't think that the reason for their suspension should ever be made public.  I'm sure that you know this, but if you're fired from work for a failed internal drug screening, your employer can't tell other people that information.  In Rambo's case, he was stupid enough to make up some stupid story and tell the world, so he deserves the bad pub he gets out of it.

Football/sports are the only thing most of the kids have going for them.  You dismiss them and then they're back out on the street doing the same thing but then me and you have to support them.

If you catch your kid w/ a doobie when he's 16, will you disown him and put him out on the street?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> What did I say bill Clinton?



You said a tough discipline policy was better than a lax one I've agreed with that every step of the way.  We part company at all your John Wayne talk about zero tollerance bringing an end to it.

I just think you're wrong.  And more growling isn't going to change that.  So we might as well drop it.

Arguing with you is like playing checkers with a pigeon.  It doesn't matter that I'm better at checkers, the pigeon will just knock them off the board, crap all over it, and then strut around like it won.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

You never won the game dude, you made some points and I made some points, but you never beat me. It wasn't a game. 

You get on here and say you support tougher actions, then when I say they should get the boot you defend em. Which is it pigeon, you want tougher or more relaxed. 

I'm tired of arguing with you and also tired of hearing bout the thugs getting in trouble at UGA, and the folks that defend em cause it's their team.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> I don't have random drug screenings at my work place...I'm sure, however, that if I did, I would be fired.....BUT AGAIN, what does this have to do w/ anything???  You/I know the consequences of drug use to our ability to maintain our job just like UGA players do.  And it's been shown to you time and time again that UGA has one of the strictest policies concerning these consequences in place of any team in the SEC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So then letting them to continue to play on the team will stop them from going back onto the street.

Let me ask you Dawg, if after the 3rd time the kid is dismissed, do you think he will stop using and not go back to the street where we will have to supprt him.  dismissing will never cure the problem but it will help get student athletes attention if the knew they were gone after thier first offense.

If my son is caught smoking dope in my house, I will not disown him, make make him get his own place. trust on this one man, I've seen it done before, and it worked. What would you do, say" please lil Johnny I'd rather you not do that here, but if you do, I'm gonna ground you or pout you in time out for 30 mins".  What would you do?  Go ahead enlighten me man on what you would do if your kid is caught stoking up in your house?  How many chances will you give him?

As far the player missing out on the money, sure he will miss a chance at making more money that I'll probably make in 5 yrs, but hey then he can go get a real job LIKE ME and see what it's like to live pay check to pay check, besides, he will have a college education that should help him get a nice job, but if he has a drug chrage I bet it will hurt him, just like me n you. Why do they have to be treated any different?

Let me ask you one more question Huntindawg, and please answer this one.  why should an 18 or 19 yr old athlete be treated any different than an18 or 19 yr old non athlete?  Plaese explain to me the reason why.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Or maybe some other thug supporters can answer this question for me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Or maybe some other thug supporters can answer this question for me.



Just curious, who are the "thug supporters", in your mind?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So then letting them to continue to play on the team will stop them from going back onto the street.
> 
> Let me ask you Dawg, if after the 3rd time the kid is dismissed, do you think he will stop using and not go back to the street where we will have to supprt him.  dismissing will never cure the problem but it will help get student athletes attention if the knew they were gone after thier first offense.
> 
> ...



Are you serious?  When are athletes ever treated the same?  This has never been the case.  You can make the case that that is not right and you might be correct.  But it isn't going to change as long as they can generate the huge amounts of money for the schools that they do.

Student athletes at most SEC schools are students in name only.  I'm not saying that's right, I'm just saying it is reality.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 4, 2012)

What part about this being AN INTERNAL DRUG SCREEN DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND???????????

Man, are you thick headed.

The 18-19 year old student athlete isn't treated any different than the student...if they're both arrested, they both sit before the judiciary board at UGA and find out their punishment.  Kids that get arrested for something as simple as an MIP (minor in possession, alcohol, not pot) have to do this, doesn't matter if you're an athlete or not.

And no, I don't think he'll stop using if he gets dismissed after the 3rd time, but you have at least given the KID a chance to right his wrongs.  That's what Richt is showing here w/ his policy, he teaches tough love, but I'd be willing to bet that the character of the man he's putting out into the world is a lot better than some of these schools that have a much more lenient policy.  Again, I'm glad I didn't have to take a blood alcohol test in the classroom when I was underage, as I'm sure a lot of people (including you, you big thug) were/are.  

So you won't disown him completely and turn your back on him???
Find that interesting...make him get his own place huh?  At 16?  You're a tough Dad.......I hope you don't have to make that decision, but have you checked that over w/ his mother?  Have you thought about the path you would be pushing your own child down?  There are a multitude of statistics that show that he will end up w/ a low paying job and no life to speak of if he's on the street at 16.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

Emu is tetotaler that likes to talk tough.  It's easy to talk tough when this stuff is all in the abstract.  When it come sto hog cutting time, this hard line stuff wouldn't be so cut and dried if he had to deal with it himself.  It just sounds good to be blustery on the interweb.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> What part about this being AN INTERNAL DRUG SCREEN DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND???????????
> 
> Man, are you thick headed.
> 
> ...



first off bud, I'm not a thug. 

So what should I do then, just let him keep doing it till he gets "old enough" to take care of himself?  Tell me college boy, you seem to know the answers, what should I do. Just let him slide or like I said, do a time out or a grounding, yea, that really works.

So you really think a student athlete doesn't get any less treatment for the same illegal activities?  And you say I'm thick headed. Guess that's proof that you ain't gotta be REAL bright to go to UGA. Did you play football?  Cause most of them can't pronounce their words right.  So to put into your language that you MAY be able to understand. 

" I don't think, ya know what I'm sayin, that nobody, know what I'm sayin should be smoking up da weed, know what I'm sayin. I wanna give a shout out to my homies in da screets and say holla. know what i'm sayin. Dey should all be let go do when dey do git cawt smokin dat weed. and as far my homeboy rambo, he ain't know dare wuz no dope in dem brownies."  That help you understand the intellect there BUD.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Arguing with you is like playing checkers with a pigeon.  It doesn't matter that I'm better at checkers, the pigeon will just knock them off the board, crap all over it, and then strut around like it won.





Does this stuff just pop into your head? Priceless...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2012)

Good lord this thread should be a sticky,,,


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Emu is tetotaler that likes to talk tough.  It's easy to talk tough when this stuff is all in the abstract.  When it come sto hog cutting time, this hard line stuff wouldn't be so cut and dried if he had to deal with it himself.  It just sounds good to be blustery on the interweb.



Nah man, I seriously hope I never have to deal with that problem, but if I do, I'll handle it. May be a little harsher than you but I'll deal with it.

I'm just not gonna let my kid run over me in my house and disrespect me in my house. Bottom line.

if you don't have rules and if they get broken and you let your kid get away with em that's fine your house, your rules, your responsibility to handle it as you see fit. But the way I see it, if he's 16 or 17 and he can't abide by the rules that have been in place since his birth, then yep. He can go get a place where HGE can make his own rules. 

I don't put up with any disrespect in my house, FROM ANYONE, grown up or child. I pay the bills, I don't charge for food, I don't charge rent, my wife don't charge a laudromat fee. he lives here and is well taken care of for free. the least he can do is respect me and abide by my rules. Sometimes you gotta make hard decisions in life. 

If my son screws up, No I won't disown him, I'll always be his daddy. I'll always love him, but I know dad's that have left their kids in jail and not bail em out. Does that mean that he didn't love his son, NOPE. It meant he loved him enough to let him spend a little time in the jail so that his son would see, that jail ain't a nice place and that he will do his best to not go back. Whetehr or not you want to believe this still will work, is fine. You have that right.





I'm done with it. If ya'll have no problem with thug behavior and condone, then well ok that's ya'lls right.

It's been good see ya.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

I heard both of the ogletree boys got caught up in this,...then I heard that their Momma went ballistic, wanted them home for the summer...don't think that is going to happen, everything that I've heard about these kids for the past 5 years is that they are great kids, always have been active in their community, strict parents, good upbringing...they'll get over this and turn out just fine.

For those of you with a zero tolerance mentality, just remember this, kids will stray in some shape or another, if they've been brought up correctly, they'll return to good things...it's a biblical principal


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 4, 2012)

First off, Emu, you admitted that you drank in college and got into bar fights.  This makes you a thug by your standards.  Fighting someone is a misdemeanor, same as eating a pot brownie.  Neither person in this instance got caught by the law, so, sorry but your rules, your names, BUD.

Second, I can't tell you how to parent your own family.  That's for you to decide as a father.  I can tell you and give you a multitude of statistics that show that a young man that is kicked out of his home at the age of 16 because his parents don't know how to handle him will go on to a life of poverty.

Finally, I'm glad that my Lord has a lot more compassion and mercy than you.  I'll just say that I'll be praying for you and your family and leave it at that.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Dude you made me do it. Since you want to bring up scripture, i can give you a lot of examples from the scriptures that says how God feels. He is longsufering but he also allows his children to go thru certain difficulties as a way to teach them. So don't preach to me unless you got proof bother, cause I can show the scriptures.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep I did mess up a few times, and I paid for em. I fought quite a good bit in high school. yep broke the law, but you know what, if I'd been thrown in jail for a week the first time I got caught fighting, I guarantee you I'd have stoppe. I just ain't that slow. Some folks may be. i ain't. Like I said, most of my consequences were cosylt ones and I LEARNED from em. Ifm Rambo learns from this mistake, then AWESOME. Hope he does. I do know how it was to feel independent and free from mom and dad. And when I got caught for screwing up, I was punished for it.

It's like Ripper said, if a kid has a good foundation to start with, then they will come back. 

Personally I think it's good to have to go through some tough times and see what the consequences are, that way they will kmow better next time. hopefully.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 4, 2012)

Train wreck.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Train wreck.


what?...you don't think this is entertaining


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Train wreck.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Train wreck.



We keeping you busy?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Train wreck.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Does this stuff just pop into your head? Priceless...



What can I say man, it's a gift.

And these threads are the gifts that keep on giving.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2012)

Can I get a page 4?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

No you can't.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> No you can't.



Yes I can!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2012)

Bump for the am


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

25 more till page four


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 25 more till page four


Make that 24. Evening bump.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Btt lol All I'm saying is there's a whole lot more temptations these days compared to when a lot of us grew up!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 5, 2012)

And a lot more thugs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> And a lot more thugs.



And a lot more publicity. Nothing goes under the radar now, not saying that it should but in the old day alot of things never saw the light of day.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2012)

Early, early am bump,,,,,


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> And a lot more publicity. Nothing goes under the radar now, not saying that it should but in the old day alot of things never saw the light of day.



That's right.

Lots of things happened in the days of yore that the public never found out about.  Pre internet, lots of times these guys just would be absent from a game for a little while or for a game or two and it was either not talked about or blamed on some mysterious injury or other with the player intructed not to talk about it.

I don't know if drugs are more of a problem now than before but I know people hear about it almost the minute it happens and that didn't happen before.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2012)

Post# 130, and 132 are point on.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 6, 2012)

yep


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2012)

Evening bump. Y'all have a great Friday night!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Ttt



Good grief! You are getting as bad as liljoey.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Good grief! You are getting as bad as liljoey.


Man that was a low blow. Consider the gun SOLD!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Man that was a low blow. Consider the gun SOLD!



I think someone might have a hunting "accident" this winter when setting out the decoys.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I think someone might have a hunting "accident" this winter when setting out the decoys.



we all know you won't be setting them out, you don't have any and don't know how to set em out. Plus you might over exert yourself.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> we all know you won't be setting them out, you don't have any and don't know how to set em out. Plus you might over exert yourself.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> we all know you won't be setting them out, you don't have any and don't know how to set em out. Plus you might over exert yourself.



Even on my worst day I can outshoot a little munchin like you.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2012)

Page 4?


----------



## DSGB (Apr 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Mike had no history of a failed drug test while at Auburn.   He was told that he had been removed from the team instead of being suspended because he was a leader on our team and he needed to set an example.   He did not like that and threatened to transfer which Coach Chizik was happy to sign his transfer.



I guess they just weren't testing him then.



> Dyer testified that his gun was used in the incident, but that he tried to talk Goodwin out of taking it. Dyer and the others talked of "constantly" smoking spice, a synthetic cannabis-like drug. DeAngelo Benton said the drug made him sick. Neiko Thorpe testified that he knew Goodwin, Benton, and Shaun Kitchens were drunk on the night of the alleged robbery.
> 
> Benton testified that Dyer was with the four players early in the night, partaking in drink and smoke.



http://www.sbnation.com/ncaa-football/2012/4/11/2941277/michael-dyer-testimony-guns-drugs-antonio-goodwin-trial/in/1808765


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 11, 2012)

I guess they just weren't testing him then.

QUOTE]

Or he didnt use during spring break...

Seriously according to some court hearings he was into the spice because it was stronger than weed.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Four games is absolutely preposterous. If I was Rambo I'd tell CMR to take a hike and I'd start getting ready for next years draft.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Even on my worst day I can outshoot a little munchin like you.



MAYBE SO, BUT THAT STILL DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN SET DEKES.

THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN OUTSHOOT ME IS IF I OR SOMEONE ELSE TAKES YOU HUNTING. 

ever tried a solo walk in hunt( that's where you walk to the hunting spot and tote the equipment inBY YOURSELF).  try and get back with me.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> MAYBE SO, BUT THAT STILL DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN SET DEKES.
> 
> THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN OUTSHOOT ME IS IF I OR SOMEONE ELSE TAKES YOU HUNTING.
> 
> ever tried a solo walk in hunt( that's where you walk to the hunting spot and tote the equipment inBY YOURSELF).  try and get back with me.



Eddie, I was duck hunting when you were still in diapers. You know nothing about me. You think you do but you should be careful to who you listen to because even they don't know all the facts.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 12, 2012)

And you sir have never seen me shoot either, so maybe you should quit assuming too.


how bout inviting me duck hunting and using your duck decoys and boat and I'll give you gas money. Sureley someone who has duck hunted as long as you have should have some good dekes to toss out.  maybe you could even "help" me with a few spread formations.  

BTW duck HUNTING doesn't mean going out with SOMEONE else and shooting at ducks. 

Like I said, this coming season just invite me up to one of your spots and use your equipment that you've accumulated "all those yrs" and then I'll return the favor. Prove what i've been told wrong.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow - this thread has blown up. uga has the toughest drug policy in the SEC and I think it's the same as Vandy. 

These problems are all recruiting related cause they have stars in their eyes. Gotta get the 5 star kid regardless of his rep (see Crowell). My uga buddy told me he would be a problem before he ever stepped on the field. I'm sure it goes on everywhere and gets swept under the rug at most places. I give credit to uga for not tolerating  or covering up violations. Oh - and the Athens popos must be Tech fans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> Wow - this thread has blown up. uga has the toughest drug policy in the SEC and I think it's the same as Vandy.
> 
> These problems are all recruiting related cause they have stars in their eyes. Gotta get the 5 star kid regardless of his rep (see Crowell). My uga buddy told me he would be a problem before he ever stepped on the field. I'm sure it goes on everywhere and gets swept under the rug at most places. I give credit to uga for not tolerating  or covering up violations. Oh - and the Athens popos must be Tech fans.



And some things never change.  We keep beating Tech, and you keep this kind of thing up all the time.  Why don't you spend a little more time talking about YOUR team?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey South GA Dawg I am old and get confused easily, I have forgotten is this thread about Duck Hunting or College Football? Help me ou here.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 13, 2012)

It started out as a Bulldog thread but then duck hunting was thrown in. 

I'm good with getting it back on track, although duck hunting is ALOT better than football.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> It started out as a Bulldog thread but then duck hunting was thrown in.
> 
> I'm good with getting it back on track, although duck hunting is ALOT better than football.



I was never much on setting decoys but I never forgot how to get to Athens.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2012)

I think Coach Richt is setting some kind of standard, how many other coaches in the SEC drug test their players after spring break?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 13, 2012)

Good for Richt, I think all the SEC schools should follow suit.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 13, 2012)

And as far as setting the decoys, I always figured that was part of duck hunting. Makes it alot more special knowing the ducks liked your spread and committed.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And some things never change.  We keep beating Tech, and you keep this kind of thing up all the time.  Why don't you spend a little more time talking about YOUR team?


 Good one poor fellar aint got much to talk about. They finally got a recruit for next years class.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey South GA Dawg I am old and get confused easily, I have forgotten is this thread about Duck Hunting or College Football? Help me ou here.



LOL.  I started to post that very thing.  Beside the fact that we were talking football, it's turkey season.  I couldn't care less about ducks right now.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 14, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> duck hunting is alot better than football.



wrong!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 14, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> wrong!!!!



Wrong!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2012)

I swear, some folks will argue with a fence post.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I swear, some folks will argue with a fence post.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I swear, some folks will argue with a fence post.



And some are LSU fans!


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Quack quack Go Dawgs!


----------

